# NOV. 11!(Rut Magic)



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Rain, snow, or shine, be on stand on this date(ALL DAY if possible)! I've read this in several mags., and it has been mentioned on the Drewey's(sp?) Outdoor Channel show numerous times. Someone must know something??!


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I heard and read the same thing. Several of my friends took today off work to go because all of the hype. Personally, I think the 10th and the 12th will be just as good.

I took the "magic day" off several years ago and had the same movement on that day as the day before and after. For some reason it seems like for the past two years, my days off for deer hunting are either hot, pouring rain, ice or all of the above with howling winds.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I read in Field and Stream that today is the best day to be in the woods....I will be there this afternoon. I took Thursday and Friday of this week off also to spend some time in the woods......I hope it pays off! I just wish the temps were cooler...oh well...can shoot em if you're not out there trying!


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

yea, I read the same thing, I have today off anyway, so Im heading out. I remember last year I was out on the "hottest" hunting day of the year...nuttin'

Good Luck everyone, bag the keeper of the rack!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's just another day. Any day between Nov 1 and Nov 20 could be "the" day. Traditionally, breeding peaks somewhere between now and the 15th, but that doesn't always mean good hunting.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I have always had great hunting on Veteran's day. I have a good friend that killed a buck 6 years straight on this day (luck at it's finest and he isn't picky). It isn't a "majical" day, but it falls smack in the timeframe the bulk of the does are getting hot. I try to concentrate from Halloween till Thanksgiving and hunt as much as possible in that 3 week span. Every year the bulk of the action will occur in these three weeks.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I agree with Magis. It's just fun to hype up one day. I had the most action I've ever seen on November 5th of this year. I have a nice 8 pt. to prove it, too.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

My big day was Nov.6 I also have anice 8pt.Good luck fellow hunters my best wishes go out to the 1's that hasn't baged 1 yet.and to the 1's that have.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I've always thought that the best time to go was when ever you could make it out. Like my buddy says "You can't make 'em say ouch when you are sitting on the couch"


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I killed nice bucks two years in a row on the 11th and both years the frenzy was going on. I do believe that the 11th is a good target mark for when the peak will happen. It worked for me those two years. Now keep in mind that I have since had several years where that day was just another day of the rut. But I do believe that year in, year out the peak seems to happen somewhere within a week either way of that date. For that reason I have always kept that as a general marker in my mind as to when things happen. But as someone else mentioned it is simply a marker. The deer don't have calendars. They work off of an internal clock that is triggered by the sunlight and while it is pretty consistent it still varies some.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm still seeing does with little ones still by there sides, if these does were even close to being in estrous they would push the little ones off. I am getting a ton of pictures and seeing tons of deer sign. but i have only seen 5 deer since the opening day of bow season. The problem here is they seem to be coming out late at night. 99% of my pictures are between 11:30pm and 4:00am. The deer I have seen 2 were coming into a hayfield as i was fixing to climb down out of my stand at last light, the other three were in the same hay field eating at like 10:00am they never came remotely close enough for a shot. All were does. This year has been really weird here. Not sure what the problem is here. I have noticed the neighboring properties have had a lot of ATV riding around making all sorts of racket all hours of the day so that may factor into the deer around here being nocturnal. I'm hoping once these does come in the bucks will start showing themselves during the day. I have pics of 3 nice shooters but their all late at night. I'd be lying if i said i wasn't frustrated.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

> I'm still seeing does with little ones still by there sides, if these does were even close to being in estrous they would push the little ones off.


Sam - this isn't true. Does don't push off their young when they come into estrous. Bucks take care of that task. Most of the time an estrous doe's little ones aren't far from her when she is being tended/bred.

While we are in different parts of the state - you should be hard at it. Here in SW OH it is nearing full bore. I'm not hunting (tagged out other than a gun season doe I'll wait on) and I have seen rutting mature bucks over the last 3 days with hot does. I saw a BRUTE at a check staion Sunday afternoon that was killed late morning, sun high in the sky in that heat in pursuit of a doe. I also have friends on vacation hunting all day this week and they have been in the middle of some very hot action. One has passed 5 bucks this week including a 120-130 inch 10 pt (he is very selective). It won't be long before you see the same.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Saturday the 7th was the magic day here in Greene Co., at least for me! I have always wondered how folks like Field and Stream put out those calendar days when the hunting is best. Especially since folks reading that magazine will be in different parts of the country. I like what Fish-n-Fool said about hitting it between Halloween and Thanksgiving, that is a good plan.


----------



## mack (Oct 6, 2008)

No kidding about the little ones sticking close to mom.. I just watched an 8pt basket rack breed a doe in my backyard yesterday. Her little one was never more than 10 yards away...The little one was very wary of staying behind the buck, but still very close. Whole thing took place not 30yds from where I was standing.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

I was out yesterday afternoon and this morning. I had a button buck and a four point come by yesterday. And today passed on a real nice 6 point right under stand.


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

I spent nine hours in a new stand on Monday and didn't see a thing.Today spent 6 in a half hours in my best stand and for the first time there didn't see a deer.I haven't even seen a buck in almost 2 weeks.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

My two buddies took today off and hunted all day only to see two bucks a piece. Still sounds slow to me. I'll be in the woods Friday afternoon, so hopefully thing pick up by then and through the weekend.


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

got a nice 11 point this morning at 10am...made my day


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Hunted on the 11th in the evening ................didnt see a deer !!! Lots of squirrels  but no deer !!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I had a nice 9pt cruising for does he made a fatal mistake stopping to sniff the trail I walked in on. Was the only deer I seen but I am sure I made alot of noise dragging him to the road before sitting for 45 min of light.


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Papascott,

Sorry the deer is so hard to see in this picture of you dragging your deer out. Congrats on a nice buck.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Nothing happening in coshockton. Been in the tree since 6:30, moving @ noon. Nothing yesterday spent 10 hrs in the stand. 1 big squirrel, an owl and 2 woodpeckers.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

My cousin shot a 4pt and uncle shot a 191lb doe yesterday! They too believed that the 11th was the day, and it worked for them.

On my uncles doe, she had her yearling with her and she was full of milk!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Pretty neat, BTM-11 pt. on 11-11, at 10! Could have been real scary if you got it at 11 am!! Yeah, what's up with the does with milk-second one I heard about taken yesterday!? Those yealrlings can't still be at the teet could they?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Here you go Chris, took some pics myself.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

brewkettle said:


> Papascott,
> 
> Sorry the deer is so hard to see in this picture of you dragging your deer out. Congrats on a nice buck.


Chris I am on the phone with Papascott right now and we are dying laughing right now this is the funniest one I have ever seen. He loves xmas ale and I keep telling him about yours so were gonna come see ya.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Here are a few pics of the Deer.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

If we could just get the deer to start reading the right books and watching the right hunting shows everything would be great. The stupid deer just haven't been educated on what they should be doing and when.


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Papascott,

Awesome buck. What are the G2's and inside spread? Perfect balance. 

Remember "One Antlered Deer Per Licensed Hunter Per Year". Let the doefest begin!

How come every picture I have ever seen of you is out of focus?

Chris


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

That cause I,m a halfling. 1/2 sasquatch 1/2 vampire.

I never put a tape to it, I ,ll check when it get back from the sausage factory. Funny thing is when I shot it I thought the shot was back to far. I texted Bthomas and my brother to keep busy and told them both call me in 30 min. Brian asked how big it was and other than having a huge body I had no idea never looked. He came in fast and I saw good mass and it was mature, one of the few times I have shot a buck and had to think is it big enough or mature? Lol


----------

